# Transformador para amplificador valvular



## Pedalero (May 27, 2006)

Por favor alguien me puede ayudar? estoy armando un amplificador a valvulas y tengo el problema de el transformador de salida (Transformador Push-Pull Para Válvulas El84), osea el que deriva en el parlante, no se de que a que convierte ya que lo unico que dice el digrama que estoy siguiendo es que la salida de este se puede conmutar para que soporte 16, 8, o 4 ohms para adecuar a la impedancia del parlante.

El transformador de alimentacion lo pude intepretar sin problemas, eleva la tension de 220v a 300v y tiene un secundario que deriva en 6.3v(filamento de la valvula), lo unico que no me quedo claro es que la valvula rectificadora(ez81) tiene que estar conectada por separado de las demas(hablo del filamento , a 6.3v)
les dejo el digrama por si lo quieren mirar
por favor ayudenme

gracias


----------



## Pedalero (May 27, 2006)

Por favor alguien me puede ayudar? estoy armando un amplificador a valvulas y tengo el problema de el transformador de salida (Transformador Push-Pull Para Válvulas El84), osea el que deriva en el parlante, no se de que a que convierte ya que lo unico que dice el digrama que estoy siguiendo es que la salida de este se puede conmutar para que soporte 16, 8, o 4 ohms para adecuar a la impedancia del parlante.

El transformador de alimentacion lo pude intepretar sin problemas, eleva la tension de 220v a 300v y tiene un secundario que deriva en 6.3v(filamento de la valvula), lo unico que no me quedo claro es que la valvula rectificadora(ez81) tiene que estar conectada por separado de las demas(hablo del filamento , a 6.3v)
les dejo el digrama por si lo quieren mirar

Ahi va el esquema http://www.schematicheaven.com/marshallamps/marshall_18watt_schem.pdf


Gracias


----------



## VichoT (May 28, 2006)

HOLAS.Pedalero.
  El transformador de salida es para adptar impedancias. la impedancia tipica de salida de un tubo como amplificador clase B es  cerca de lso 10 Kohms ( si mal lo recuerdo) y es por esto que debe utilizarse un transformador para adaptar esta alta impedancia del tubo ala baja impedancia del parlante 4, 8 ó 16 ohms. ademas este tipo de amplificador (Clase B) funciona con dos tubos en contra fase y es necesario adecuar las saludas de ambos tubos (juntar dela mejor forma) para obtener el maximo provecho que este tipo de configuracion puede ofrecer.
  Respecto ala utlizacion  de la alimentacion del filamento en forma separada par el rectificador no estoy muy seguro pero se me ocurren  algunas ideas:
   Para evitar que las perturvaciones ocurridas en los otros tubos llegen a afctar al rectificador ( si esto sucede puede suceder un efecto en cadena no deseado.
   Tambien para asilar este tubo delos otros (como dije antes) pero dela forma de evitar que las perturbaciones dela linea afecten es gran medida al sistema (recuerda que en tubos de caldeo indirecto el volteje impreso en el filamento no es imperantemente critico).pero si afecta su funcionamiento y esto se refleja  mayormente en el tubo de rectificacion.
    Espero havberte ayudado cualquir cosa escribes y listo.
BYE!


----------



## Pedalero (May 30, 2006)

ok, pero como deberia pedir el transformador a un fabricante?
y el transformador de alimentacion entonces debe tener un primario de alto voltage, y dos secundarios distinto de 6.3v?
por favor ayudame poque me estoy volviendo loco


----------



## VichoT (May 30, 2006)

HOLAS.PELADERO.en cuanto al transformador de alimentacion lo mejor esque tenga triple secundario (dos de 6 volst y el tercero para hacer la +b perdona pero no recuerdo cuanto era) pero te puede servir uno con solo un secundario de 6 volts aunque deberia ser de un poco mas de corriente en el esquema no dice pero de unos 2 a 3 amps pa' estar seguro aunque el fusible dice 1 amps.
 Respecto al transformador de salida... no puedo audarte a comprarlo. ya que nisiquierase si aun los fabricanconlos que yo he trabajado (que son pocos ) son de sesecho es decir de otros amplificador a tubos tendrias que preguntar en las tiendas por un transformador para la salida de audio de un amplificador clase B ó el transformador de salida de un push-pull. de una alta impedancia  si se puede la mas alta que tenagn en la tienda aunque esto dela impedancia no es critico pero te afectara en el rendimiento del amplificador y un poco en la calidad del sonido.
cualquier otra cosa ya sabes...
BYE!


----------



## Pedalero (May 31, 2006)

una ultima pregunta, si yo uso la salida del amplificador para la carga de 16ohm, y uso un parlante de 8ohm, en teoria se duplica la potencia, pero es recomendable este metodo? cuales podrian ser sus consecuencias?


----------



## Korzo (Jun 10, 2008)

[EDITO] no se duplica la potencia, porque en teoria baja la tension que cae en el altavoz, pero se aumenta la intensidad que lo atraviesa, siendo la misma potencia, y si el cable bobinado del altavoz no soporta tal intensidad te lo cargas, asique ten cuidado y ajusta las impedancias como se dice, que para algo estan

Un saludo


----------



## mcrven (Jun 10, 2008)

A ver pedalero, Que la misma sugerencia valga para todos los demás.
Cunado pienses en armar un equipo, debes pensar primero en tener a mano todos los datasheet de los materiales y/o componentes que pienses emplear. Con eso, los aporte del diagrama podrían resultar irrelevantes ya que se pueden deducir de los datasheet.

Te sugiero que te olvides del EZ81. En su lugar utiliza dos diodos de silicio 1N4007 que te dan mejor rendimiento y NO UTILIZAN filamento, por lo cual, se reduce la carga sobre el transformador de alimentación.

T1: Transformador de alimentación
       Primario: 220VAC, 125VAC, 110VAC... Según la línea de suministro que pienses usar.
       Secundario 1: 6.3VAC con toma central para 3.5A (Con EZ81 instalado), 2,5A sin EZ81.
       Secundario 2: 600VAC con toma central para 0,25A (250 mA).
       Es un transformador de aprox. 200W.

T2: Transformador de audio
       Primario: 12000Ω con toma central para 100mA
       Secundario: 4Ω, 8Ω, 16Ω

Copia estas características y los pides con ellas.

Pregunta en los comercios. Si los consigues de fabrica, van a resultar más económicos.

Cuando suene nos cuentas.

Saludos: MCRVEN


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 26, 2009)

aprovecho para pregunta estoy completando todos los datos para armarme un amplificador valvula y tengo un circuito con salida de dos kt 88 y el transformador solo dice estas especificaciones alguien tiene idea que significan    6 K plate plate 35 w 43% taps          aca les dejo el circuito


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 27, 2009)

Mira el apartado de proveedores, en el hay una dirección de quien fabrica los transformadores.

tabla_proveedores [Witronica]

¿ Tienes la válvulas KT88 o posibilidad de conseguirlas ?


----------



## Arturito (Abr 27, 2009)

Tengo 2 valvulas 4cx1500b y quiero armar un amplificador de audio en push pull y necesito construir los transformadores y no se como calcularlos, si alguien me ayuda se lo agradezco.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Abr 27, 2009)

para electromecanico, el transformador esta especificado de esa manera, 6Kohm placa a placa de impedancia de 1º, con salidas a 16, 8 y 4 ohm, las derivaciones a reja pantalla al 43% (como en la 6CA7)

para arturito, ESTAS LOCO?!, juass con un par de esos tubos sacas 2Kw de audio! el tema es que es de muy alta tension de placa (2500V) y muy alta corriente de placa (1,69A) disipacion de placa 1500W!, que queres, un amplificador o una soldadora de arco?!


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 29, 2009)

hazard_1998 Publicado: Lun Abr 27, 2009 2:04 pm    Asunto:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

para electromecanico, el transformador esta especificado de esa manera, 6Kohm placa a placa de impedancia de 1º, con salidas a 16, 8 y 4 ohm, las derivaciones a reja pantalla al 43% (como en la 6CA7) 


 gracias hazard pero con este se me complico el viejo que me vendia las valvulas se echo atras tengo como un giga en plano de amplificador valvulares sabes lo que me cuesta desidirme por alguno estoy buscando algo realizable gracias si algune se le ocurre alguno    buena pagina http://64.233.169.132/translate_c?h...a=N&usg=ALkJrhgSLE06v-Tg9vjPbUJAO5cQxLWUHw#AI


----------



## condorits (Sep 12, 2009)

Hola alguien me ayuda le agradecesco de ante mano
temgo un problema:
el transformador de salida al parlante de mi amplificador lo queme por error de conexión 
mande a embobinar ........lo embobino lo pongo y no funciona el amplificador :......
regrese el transformador al enbobinador....melo rebiso y me dijo que los abia cambiado de filamentos .......me dijoi que ya estaba bien .......pero el amplificador no funciona(el no sabia bobinar de estos transformadores)   mi pregunta es que significan estos omhs, ue tiene el transformador para hacer bobinar de nuevo..
salida:
83omhs 100v
41omhs
21omhs
4omhs
0
entrada:
0
NF
0
¿ o como diseño un transformador adecuado?

Hola alguien me ayuda le agradecesco de ante mano
temgo un problema:
el transformador de salida al parlante de mi amplificador lo queme por error de conexión 
mande a embobinar ........lo embobino lo pongo y no funciona el amplificador :......
regrese el transformador al enbobinador....melo rebiso y me dijo que los abia cambiado de filamentos .......me dijoi que ya estaba bien .......pero el amplificador no funciona(el no sabia bobinar de estos transformadores)   mi pregunta es que significan estos omhs, ue tiene el transformador para hacer bobinar de nuevo..
salida:
83omhs 100v
41omhs
21omhs
4omhs
0
entrada:
0
NF
0
¿ o como diseño un transformador adecuado?


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 13, 2009)

Hola
Perdón por responder con preguntas.

Esos Ohms Están Sobre el transformador.?
Tu amplificador es con Bulbos(Valvulas) ?

Quisiera saber:
1- Qué número de identificación son las Valvulas o transistores de salida.
2- Qué impedancia tienen las Bocinas(Altoparlantes).

Con esos datos podría calcular el transformador.

saludos
a sus ordenes,


----------



## castelde (Sep 13, 2009)

Hola, siguen las preguntas tambien deberías indicar que tipo de anplificador tienes,  si es tipo push pull , clase A etc. 
El que te rebobine el transformador debe saber de transformadores de audio dado que tanto el arrolamiento primario y secundario se deben dividir en varias capas, para limitar capacidades.
Como comentario final te digo que el cálculo es sencillo pero luego fabricar el transformador si no se tiene práctica es dificil no imposible.
Saludos.


----------



## condorits (Sep 15, 2009)

holaaaaaaaa aqui enbio algunos datos del amplificador
LAS LECTURAS EN EL TRANSFORMADOR
salida del transformador(al altavoces):
83omhs 100v
41omhs  70V
21omhs 
4omhs
0
entrada al transformador :
0
NF
0
LLEVAN 4 TRANSISTORES 2SC3281 ,  DOS POR LADO
el amplificador funcina con 24v y (220v con salida de 32v)





o se puede remplazar el transformador por electrolitos o filtros??????'

PARTE DEL DIAGRAMA esta aqui
http://condoriaplazado.blogspot.com/

Aradesco por su ayuda


----------



## katre69 (Dic 18, 2009)

Hola.

Me encuentro reparando un amplificador de valvulas "sinmarc R2160C" y el tranformador de salida (t3), parece estar en mal estado. Como puedo averiguar las caracteristicas de este tranformador para buscarlo o en su defecto bobinarlo.

Adjunto esquema electrico del amplificador

Agradezco de antemano vuestras respuestas.


----------



## castro (Dic 18, 2009)

para rebobinarlo, cuenta el numero de  espiras que tiene el primario y calibre de alambre, de igual forma  el secundario.


----------



## katre69 (Dic 18, 2009)

No me fio del origen del tranformador... ya que parece haber sido bobinado alguna vez ya, y aunque han sido curioso en el trabajo (ya que le pusieron el plastico exterior donde ponen la marca y las señales de salida 4-8-16 ohmios), no me convence demasiado lo que le hicieron dentro


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 18, 2009)

Yo sabía que en algún lugar tenía otras direcciónes de fabricantes de transformadores para válvulas.
Aquí encuentras datos de muchos modelos de transformadores de salida. 

http://www.lundahl.se/
http://www.sowter.co.uk/
http://www.eidusa.com/Electronics_Trans_Audio_1608_to_1620_1645_1650.htm
http://www.magnequest.com/
http://www.hammondmfg.com/claspg.htm
http://www.kandkaudio.com/transformers.html


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 18, 2009)

Hola katre69

Si no confías en el origen del transformador, como para rebobinarlo igual, deberás o bien adquirir uno o recalcularlo.

Probablemente ya no se consiga ese tipo de transformador en las casas comerciales de electrónica pero le puedes dar una buscada en ellas llevando los siguientes datos:

) Transformador de audio para válvulas EL34 en Push Pull con una alimentación de placa de 545 Volts. Con secundarios para 4, 8, 16 Ohms.

) Y, Si lo vas a calcular debes tener a la mano las características de la válvula EL84 Respecto a la impedancia de placa conectada en Push Pull, la corriente de placa, la impedancia del altavoz – son 3 Z’s en tu caso – El área del núcleo y su permeabilidad magnética. Etc. Etc.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## katre69 (Dic 19, 2009)

Supongamos que ya no se encuentra ningun proveedor de transformadores de audio con estas caracteristicas y me aventure a destripar el transformador para bobinarlo yo mismo... Como lo deberia hacer...?   Se que *MrCarlos* me ha explicado como hacerlo, pero este tema para mi es nuevo y me gustaria que fuera mas preciso en la explicacion para no meter la pata.


MrCarlos dijo:


> )Y, Si lo vas a calcular debes tener a la mano las características de la válvula EL84 Respecto a la impedancia de placa conectada en Push Pull, la corriente de placa, la impedancia del altavoz – son 3 Z’s en tu caso – El área del núcleo y su permeabilidad magnética. Etc. Etc.[/COLOR]


En otra seccion del foro he encontrado un programa de calculo de transformadores, este es el link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/ , no se si valdra para esto que estoy intentado reparar o hay que hacerlo a mano este calculo.

Por otro lado, creo que he encontrado las caracteristicas de las valvulas, EL34, de final de la etapa (Adjunto el archivo que he encontrado). 

El esquema del ampli que estoy reparando se encuentra en el archivo adjunto del link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformador-amplificador-valvular-1917/#post232032

Agradezco tambien el aporte de *fogonazo*, pero lo unico que tengo sobre el modelo del transformador BG 80 S, es el dato que nos ofrece el esquema, porque en el propio transformador solo pone la marca, *SINMARC*

Sin mas, me despido agradeciendo vuestra ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 19, 2009)

Hola katre69

El enlace que encontraste: “Calculo de transformadores mediante Software” es para calcular Los transformadores de las fuentes de alimentación NO para audio.

Es probable que consigas el transformador que requieres en este enlace que te proporciono Fogonazo:
[/COLOR] 
Transformadores:
http://www.eidusa.com/Electronics_Trans_Audio_1608_to_1620_1645_1650.htm

En el segundo Bloque Que tiene el encabezado: “Suggested Tube Types”
En la columna Llamada: “Tube Types” Busca los que sean para PUSH-PULL 2 Tubes.
Creo el que serviria es el P# EID-1650E.

Encuentra este P# en el tercer Bloque donde vienen las dimensiones para ver si cabe donde estaba el que se quemo.

Para pedir cotizaciones o comprarlo debes ir a la pagina principal de EIDUSA. Según Vi tienen distribuidores en todo el mundo.

Pero...
Si lo quieres recalcular es en trabajo muy arduo (Difícil).
Y otro tanto el embobinar el propio transformador.

Debes encontrar primero la relación de impedancias: Zp/Zs Impedancia del primario Entre Impedancia del Secundario.
Como te dije: Debes tener las hojas de datos de tu EL34.
Zp. Es la impedancia de PLACA del EL34. Según Vi esta es Raa = 3400 Ohms
Ip.  Es la corriente de Placa Esta es Ia = 0.100 Amp.

Hay que escribir esos valores en la formula (1)Zp/Zs = 3400/16 = 212.5 RI (relación De Impedancias Para la Salida de 16 Ohms.

Luego Según La Ley De Steinmetz Dice: La relación De Impedancias Es el Cuadrado de la relación de Espiras por lo tanto: (2)Raiz Cuadrada de 212.5 = 14.58 Quiere decir que el Primario debe tener 14.58 Veces mas espiras que el secundario.

Bien: Ya tenemos-
Raa = 3400 Ohms Impedancia de la placa del EL34 Conectado en Push-Pull.
Ia 0 0.100 Amp. = Ip Corriente de la placa del EL34.
RI = 212.5 relación de impedancias.
RT = 14.58 relación De Transformación.
Va = 545 Vdc = Ep Voltaje De Placa. Según El Diagrama que adjuntaste del Amplificador De Audio.

Ahora vamos a calcular cuantas vueltas lleva el primario del transformador:

(3) Np = (Ep x 10ª la 8) / (4.44 x f x B x S).
Donde:
Np = Numero de espiras del Primario = Np(x).
Ns = Numero de espiras del secundario = Np/RT=Ns
Ep = Voltaje de placa = 545
F = Frecuencia. Según dicen los que saben se debe calcular a 100Hz. No sé responder al “por que?”.
B = Permeabilidad Magnética del Núcleo. Este dato no lo conocemos. Pero podemos “Jugar” Con él.
Si el núcleo es “bueno“ se consideran 10 K Líneas magnéticas por centímetro cuadrado.
 Si no es bueno podemos seleccionar 8 K líneas.
“Bueno” es cuando las laminaciones que conforman el núcleo no están oxidadas.
“No Bueno” es cuando las laminaciones se ven oxidadas.

B = 10000. Vamos considerándolo así.

S = Área del núcleo en cm cuadrados. Esta área es la parte del núcleo donde vamos a embobinar nuestro transformador. Como no la se voy a considerar una área de:
S = 9 cm Cuadrados. (3 x 3 cm.)

Uff ...Bueno Hay que desarrollar la formula (3)

(3) Np = (Ep x 10 a la 8) / (4.44 x f x B x S).

Np = (545 x 100,000,000) / (4.44 x 100 x 10000 x 9) = 1705 
Así que para cada EL34 debemos embobinar 1705 espiras de alambre que soporten 0.100 Amp.

Como el secundario debe tener 14.58(RT) Veces menos que el primario entonces Np/RT=Ns = 1705/14.58=117 Espiras para la salida de 16 Ohms. Pero: Que Corriente?. Nos falta este dato “De que potencia es el amplificador?” para poder determinar que calibre de alambre debemos utilizar.

Arbitrariamente vamos considerando que esta potencia es de 30 Watts.
Is = Raíz cuadrada de (W/Zs) = Raíz cuadrada(30/16) = 1.8 Amp. Debemos seleccionar un alambre que soporte esta corriente.

Suponiendo que Adivinamos los valores de B, S, Watts Hasta ahorita ya tenemos calculado prácticamente nuestro transformador de audio.
Np = 1705 CT 1705 Espiras Con Alambre calibre AWG 32.
Ns = 117 Espiras Con Alambre calibre 22.
Nota: estos calibres de alambre según la corriente se encuentran en el archivo –DOC- que espero poder adjuntar.

Ahora solo nos falta si el total de espiras caben en el núcleo. Para calcular si caben se debe recurrir al diámetro de los alambres o a las vueltas por pulgada que vienen descritas en el –DOC- adjunto.
Solo hay que desarrollar formulas de geometría para saber si caben o no todas las espiras en el núcleo.

Se debe aislar capa por capa del embobínalo primario y tener cuidado que no toquen el núcleo. Es más conveniente utilizar un carrete de plástico para facilitar el embobinado.

Adjunto, Tambien, la hoja de datos del EL34

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## katre69 (Dic 22, 2009)

Gracias por responderme *MrCarlos*, no he contestado ante, ya que me puse "manos a la obra" al ver tu contestacion y se me paso agradecer... y como dicen que "es de bien nacido ser agradecido", aqui estoy yo, felicitandote por la ayuda que me has ofrecido.

Si nos os importa ire posteando los progreso y las dudas que me surjan (si finalmente me arriego a bobinarlo yo mismo) 

Sin mas me despido
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2009)

katre69 dijo:


> ....Si nos os importa ire posteando los progreso y las dudas que me surjan (si finalmente me arriego a bobinarlo yo mismo) ....


Si que importa, será muy interesante ver los avances.
Además de los pasos que vas ejecutando, unas fotos vendrían bien


----------



## electromecanico (May 25, 2010)

me podrian decir como hago para saver las caracteristicas de transformadores de salidas de audio que uno no tiene informacion se podria cargar el primario y medir la salida y daria la relacion ?? o que otra manera hay ya que tengo unos cuantos y ni se que son


----------



## Fogonazo (May 25, 2010)

electromecanico dijo:


> me podrian decir como hago para saver las caracteristicas de transformadores de salidas de audio que uno no tiene informacion se podria cargar el primario y medir la salida y daria la relacion ?? o que otra manera hay ya que tengo unos cuantos y ni se que son



Se podría hacer una estimación sobre la potencia que puede manejar en base al tamaño físico del transformador (Hay información en el foro al respecto)
Pero la parte complicada es la impedancia del primario, que será la impedancia de carga de la válvula (s) de salida.
Habría que medir la impedancia del primario como para tener una idea, conseguido este valor mira en los datos de los fabricantes que aparecen en los comentarios anteriores como para conocer a que válvula corresponden. 
Otro tema es ver como es el primario, una o dos ramas (Single o PP).


----------



## antiworldx (May 25, 2010)

Fogonazo, no estoy seguro si este metodo es cercano a lo correcto, pero a falta de pan, tortilla.

Resulta que para poder obtener una relacion de acoplamiento de un transformador, someti en el primario una senoide de 1Khz y medi el voltaje de entrada y salida para ver su relacion, y asi me di una idea del acomplamiento de impedancia que podia ofrecerme.
Anotacion, hice la medicion con un osciloscopio trabajando con los valores pico.


----------



## ehbressan (May 25, 2010)

Hola, para Argentina les paso una direccion de trafos:

http://www.saintvith.com.ar/

Si alguien puede, seria bueno agregarla a los proveedores.
Gracias y sds.


----------



## crimson (May 25, 2010)

Aquí hay un método sencillo para medir impedancias. Saludos C
http://www.jensen-transformers.com/as/as048.pdf


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 6, 2010)

aca les dejo los datos de un hombre de epoca constructor de transformadores de audio y otros http://www.cercanooeste.com/detalle...ocalidad=Ramos-Mejia&nomRubro=Transformadores


y con respecto de saver las impedanccias de trabajo de los trafos de salida,  sin ninguna denominacion,  que uno tiene tirado por el taller,  como antes pregunte, si mido la relacion de transformacion con un voltage y tomo como si el secundario fuera 8 ohms, que esto no lo savemos realmente, no nos daria una impedancia de primario?? y luego la potencia la podriamos sacar por seccion de alambre aprox.. y utilizarla para la valvula que corresponda??


----------



## jol45 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hola
Alguien recomendo poner rectificadores semiconductor (1N1007) Cuidado.
Los 300+300 Volt del transformador se rectificaran y cargaran el condensador de filtro (35uF  350 Volt) con mas de 420 Volt, lo que reventara el condensador y probablemente tambien dañen los Tubos (Valvulas)
Saludos


----------



## chifu (Jun 9, 2010)

hola 
 aca les dejo un link para el calculo de un  trafo de salida valvular, esta en ingles, espero que les sirva ,saludos chifu 
http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/xformer_des/xformer.htm#Reverse Engineering an Output Transforme


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 26, 2010)

aca les dejo un excel para calcular trafos de salida que lo hice segun el libro de singer https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-transformador-salida-amplificadores-valvulas-38901/ 
por favor hagan pruebas y lo mejoramos si hace falta


----------



## crimson (Jun 26, 2010)

Muy bueno electromecanico, se agradece, lo voy a estudiar con detenimiento. Saludos C


----------



## chifu (Jul 21, 2010)

Tengo una duda , y es la siguiente, hice una etapa de potencia valvular tipo VOX ac30 con cuatro valvulas EL84 ,el trafo de salida lo calcule con el programa Ampli40  el sonido logrado para mi gusto es medioso con falta de agudos cristalinos  , uso un parlante EMINENCE Red White and Blues.
Aca va la duda 
para 4 valvulas en push pull el calculo es igual que para 2 valvulas en PP considerando la impedancia placa a placa  como la mitad ?.
 o sea
2 EL84 en PP (push-pull)  impedancia placa a placa o Raa=8000ohms
4 EL84 en PP Raa=4000
2 EL84 en PP corriente de placa o Ia=38mA
4 EL84 en PP Ia=76mA
tengo que considerar algun parametro diferente para cuatro valvulas que para con dos


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 23, 2010)

chifu dijo:


> 2 EL84 en PP (push-pull) impedancia placa a placa o Raa=8000ohms
> 4 EL84 en PP Raa=4000
> 2 EL84 en PP corriente de placa o Ia=38mA
> 4 EL84 en PP Ia=76mA
> tengo que considerar algun parametro diferente para cuatro valvulas que para con dos


  podras subir el circuito asi lo vemos para ver el tema del paralelo de push pull y que? programa usaste para calcular el trafo lo podras subir?? trata de recalcularlo con el programa que yo subi haber como te da y contanos


----------



## chifu (Jul 24, 2010)

aca te mando el circuito un tipico VOXac30 , no me preguntes por que pero no puedo subir el programa  lo subi hace una semana en el tema "calculo ,diseño y construccion de transformadores" en este mismo foro  y ahora la compu no me deja , tambien podes encontrarlo en la pagina " COOL SCHEMATICS " con mayusculas , pagina en polaco , busca en la parte de programas , este se llama  " Ampli40.zip".
En tu programa , N1 seria el total de vueltas del primario o seria la mitad de un PP?.

ya se porque no lo puedo adjuntar , buscalo en "calculo diseño y construccion de transformadores"


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 24, 2010)

> En tu programa , N1 seria el total de vueltas del primario o seria la mitad de un PP


es el total.... dividilo y enrrolla uno para cada lado y saca el punto medio

y si es 4000 ohms el push pull en paralelo


----------



## chifu (Jul 25, 2010)

ok gracias voy a probarlo .
encontraste el programa ampli40.zip ? entendiste como funciona ? , cualquier cosa avisame.


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 26, 2010)

Si tienes problemas de agudos, seguro tienes problemas con la retroalilmentacion. Tienes mucha retroalimentacion negativa.


----------



## chifu (Jul 26, 2010)

lo probe con y sin realimentacion y pasa lo mismo , no es que no tenga  algo de agudos lo que pasa es que son muy mediosos , tengo que poner los agudos al mango y los medios al minimo para que no tenga tantos medios , probe con varios parlantes y ahora compre un eminence y suena igual , por eso estoy viendo el tema del trafo.


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 26, 2010)

Si tu transformador es de muy mala calidad, tendra un ancho de banda muy comprometido. Tienes una foto? Por otro lado los acoplamientos interetapas tambien influyen.


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 26, 2010)

chifu dijo:


> hola
> aca les dejo un link para el calculo de un trafo de salida valvular, esta en ingles, espero que les sirva ,saludos chifu
> http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/xformer_des/xformer.htm#Reverse Engineering an Output Transforme


 no entiendo donde se conecta el trafo el primario y el secundario


----------



## chifu (Jul 26, 2010)

electromecanico no entiendo lo que estas preguntando


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 26, 2010)

perdon corregido cite mal antes ......




crimson dijo:


> Aquí hay un método sencillo para medir impedancias. Saludos C
> http://www.jensen-transformers.com/as/as048.pdf


 

no entiendo donde se conecta el trafo el primario y el secundario


----------



## chifu (Ago 2, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Si tu transformador es de muy mala calidad, tendra un ancho de banda muy comprometido. Tienes una foto? Por otro lado los acoplamientos interetapas tambien influyen.



pedon por la tardanza , no me encontraba en mi ciudad , 
no tengo una foto , ademas lo bobine yo , lo construi separando los dos bobinados primarios , dividiendo el carretel en dos, e intercalando los bobinados primarios y secundarios , o sea 3 partes primario y 2 partes secundario  , lo medi y me quedaron las bobinas con la misma inductancia y la misma resistencia, en fin , bastante laburo me dio pero no me gusta como suena.
 Ahora acabo de bobinarlo en otro carrete de la forma simple , o sea primario-secundario-primario , porque leyendo un articulo encontre que para un ampli de guitarra es mejor , asi que cuando lo pruebe en estos dias te cuento.


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 3, 2010)

Pues si lo dejaste con relacion 1:1, nunca va a darte una buena relacion y por eso se escucha del nabo.


----------



## electromecanico (Ago 3, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Pues si lo dejaste con relacion 1:1, nunca va a darte una buena relacion y por eso se escucha del nabo.


 anti, no entiendo lo de la realacion 1:1


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 3, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Pues si lo dejaste con relacion 1:1, nunca va a darte una buena relacion y por eso se escucha del nabo.


Si no me equivoco, esta hablando de que las impedancias de los primarios que se encuentran en distintas capaz del paquete de bobinado son iguales.


chifu dijo:


> ..... lo construi separando los dos bobinados primarios , dividiendo el carretel en dos, e intercalando los bobinados primarios y secundarios , o sea 3 partes primario y 2 partes secundario  , lo medi y me quedaron las bobinas con la misma inductancia y la misma resistencia, en fin , ......



Una forma correcta sería 1/2 bobina de rama *A*, sobre esta, 1/2 bobina de la rama *B*, luego el secundario, sobre este 1/2 bobina de la rama *B* y por último la 1/2 bobina de la rama *A* que faltaba.
En transformadores mas sofisticados se puede llegar a dividir cada rama del primario en 4 (Incluso mas) e ir intercalando cada "Cuarto" con los otros "Cuartos" de la otra rama del primario.


----------



## chifu (Ago 4, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, esta hablando de que las impedancias de los primarios que se encuentran en distintas capaz del paquete de bobinado son iguales.
> 
> 
> Una forma correcta sería 1/2 bobina de rama *A*, sobre esta, 1/2 bobina de la rama *B*, luego el secundario, sobre este 1/2 bobina de la rama *B* y por último la 1/2 bobina de la rama *A* que faltaba.
> En transformadores mas sofisticados se puede llegar a dividir cada rama del primario en 4 (Incluso mas) e ir intercalando cada "Cuarto" con los otros "Cuartos" de la otra rama del primario.



Tiene razon Fogonazo , lo que explique fue la forma se bobinarlo y no la relacion de vueltas  que es 22.36 a 1 , aparte fui un poco mas lejos y dividi el carrete en dos mitades ,luego les mando una foto


----------



## chifu (Ago 18, 2010)

aca les dejo unas fotos de los trafos y unas pocas conclusiones . 
practicamente suenan iguales  , un poco mejor el mas grande que es el que esta dividido a la mitad y al cual le realice un intercalado (interleave) entre primario y secundario y ademas dividi ambas ramas del primario . el de color azul , un poco mas chico pareceria que tiene tendencia a saturar un poco los agudos ,pero en general suenan muy parecido
el azul

primario = 853+853  diam = 0.22 mm
secundario = 76  diam = 1.4 mm

el cremita o el mas grande

primario = 916+916 diam = 0.22 mm
secundario = 81 diam = 1.4 mm
supongo que es el sonido particular de las EL84 el que no me gusta mucho


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 18, 2010)

Las valvulas de potencia, poco o nada tienen que ver con el brillo del sonido.
Es el trafo y el pre son los que modifican la curva de respuesta el amplificador. Ahora, cuanta realimentacion negativa estas usando?


----------



## chifu (Ago 18, 2010)

la etapa de potencia es la tipica de un VOX ac30 sin realimentacion 
en una oportunidad lo realimente y coloque un control de precencia  y algo mejoraba en el sentido de que podia controlar un poco mas los agudos 
lo realimente en esa ocacion con una resistencia de 50K


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 18, 2010)

los nucleos con gap  dan menos potencia pero mas fidelidad en el sonido,menor distorcion .


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 18, 2010)

Usa un potenciometro para calibrar la realimentacion al milímetro.


----------



## chifu (Ago 18, 2010)

lo que no se es la cantidad de realimentacion que tengo que darle


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 18, 2010)

Para eso es el potenciometro.


----------



## chifu (Ago 19, 2010)

ok gracias , voy a probar y luego te cuento


----------



## avr (Ago 24, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Ahora vamos a calcular cuantas vueltas lleva el primario del transformador:
> 
> (3) Np = (Ep x 10ª la 8) / (4.44 x f x B x S).
> Donde:
> ...



Si el nucleo fuera de ferrita, ¿qué valor pondríamos en B? es que estoy intentando bobinar un transformador toroidal de ferrita, pero no encuentro nada de información sobre su cálculo.

Gracias


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 24, 2010)

avr dijo:


> Si el nucleo fuera de ferrita, ¿qué valor pondríamos en B? es que estoy intentando bobinar un transformador toroidal de ferrita, pero no encuentro nada de información sobre su cálculo.
> 
> Gracias



Yo tambien tengo la curiosidad de como se comportara un transformador toroidal en la salida.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 25, 2010)

Hola avr / antiworldx

Si el núcleo fuera de ferrita habría que consultar las hojas de datos del fabricante.
Para calcular las vueltas por volt para núcleos de ferrita es un poco diferente.
Vean estos enlaces:

Calculos de transformadores de ferritahttp://www.bcae1.com/trnsfrmr.htmAquí mismo habran de ellohttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/transformadores-toroidales-8080/ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 25, 2010)

Conoces las características de estos transformadores? (ancho de banda, saturación, permeabilidad, etc??) Para darme una idea. En estos momentos no poseo los medios para armar un toroidal de tales dimensiones/características y sacarme la duda.


----------



## avr (Ago 25, 2010)

Hola

buscando, he encontrado esta web:  http://www.raftabtronics.com/TECHNO...oidalTransformerBasics/tabid/112/Default.aspx


Cito textualmente:
_*Efficiency*_
_Since toroidal cores are constructed of a continuously wound ribbon,  there is virtually no air gap. The windings are evenly wrapped over the  entire core allowing the transformer to operate at a higher flux density  than in standard transformers. Toroidal transformers can operate at 1.6  to 1.8 Tesla (16,000 to 18,000 Gauss) while EI cores are limited to 1.2  to 1.4 Tesla (12,000 to 14,000 Gauss). The magnetic flux of the  windings is oriented in the same direction as the grain-oriented core,  thus achieving very high electrical efficiencies. __Efficiency is a measure of a transformer's ability to deliver the input power to the load. Efficiency is expressed as a percent by: _
_% = ( P[SIZE=-2]O[/SIZE] / P[SIZE=-2]I[/SIZE] ) x 100  _
_where; P[SIZE=-2]O[/SIZE] = Output power, P[SIZE=-2]I[/SIZE] = Input power, % = Efficiency  _
_Also, standby losses are greatly reduced under no-load operation  due to the lower magnetizing currents required by the toroidal core. 
_


Es decir que mientras en los transformadores normales se usa B entre 12 y 14000 (aunque se se suele poner 10000), en los toroidales se usa una B de entre 16000 y 18000, supongo se puede tomar un valor de 15000, por si acaso.


De todas formas, en cuanto valores de los fabricantes de toroides, no he encontrado casi nada, los valores que suelen dar son los de permeabilidad, pero no dicen nada del valor adecuado para B.


Saludos


----------



## sergiox (Oct 28, 2010)

hola

quisiera que me den su opinion del circuito que tengo planeado realizar . como calcular la impedancia y corriente de placa en esta configuracion para poder hacer el trafo de salida .
es un ampli de bajo hiwatt sta200

saludos


----------



## NarXEh (Dic 20, 2010)

Buenas! 

Pido perdon por leer rapidamente el tema pero buscando informacion con el buscador para bobinar transformadores, encontre en esta pagina a alguien que fabrico su propio transformador para un amplificador a valvulas (con todos los pasos para construirla). 

http://www.diyspain.es/tutos/trafojcm800/trafojcm800.html

Espero que le sirva a alguien y perdon por revivir el post.

Saludos!

NärXEh


----------



## electromecanico (Dic 20, 2010)

pero es el diseño de un trafo de potencia no de salida de un valvular????


----------



## javier xino (Ene 12, 2011)

hola amigos del foro  verna  estoy en proyecto de armar un amplificador  valvular de guitarra  , el problema es que tengo unas dudas con el tema de ajuste del bias y el trasformador de salida ....

que valor debe tener ..?
se calibra usando una lampara serie en la entrada ?  
alguna precaucion respecto al calibrado ? 


lo segundo es el trasnformador de salida ....me entran algunas dudas con los calculos  y me gustaria pedir ayuda  ....es para un amplificador de 50w (ver el esquema adjunto)

trabaja con dos el34 en push-pull  a 400v 

de antemano les doy las gracias  y me gustaria sacar adelante este proyecto e ir postenado  las fotos correspondientes ..


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 13, 2011)

primero y principal ya tenes las valvulas zocalos y componentes capacitores resistencia??? consegui eso primero y quedate tranquilo que te daremos toda la ayuda necesaria


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 13, 2011)

Todo lo que te dijo electromecánico y además, y sin dudas, el transformador de salida.


----------



## luciano2010 (Mar 13, 2011)

hola gente del foro,tengo dos trafos de salida de audio, las especificaciones que dicen son: "salida de audio 6bq5 5w ultralineal" en el primario tienen 3 cables que dicen: "+b" "pa" y "p" ,en el secundario tambien tienen 3 cables que dicen 0, 4, 8 ohm. por lo que pude ver del circuito de donde los saque era una salida single ended porque utilizaba solo 2 valvulas por canal ,una pre amplificadora y la de salida que debe ser por lo que dice el trafo la EL84 / 6BQ5 si no me equivoco. necesito el circuito para poder armar un amplificador valvular con estos trafos,busque en el web pero no pude encontrar nada.desde ya muchas gracias.

hola  electromecánico muchas gracias  por responder.
no dice en el trafo que impedancia de entrada  tiene solo dice “salida de audio 6bq5 5w ultra lineal”  los 3 cables de salida y en el secundario también tiene los 3 cables de salida y dice la marca “vipat srl”  código 5314, esa es toda la información que me da. Tampoco puedo saber como era el circuito original porque lo desarmaron todo lo único que tengo es la carcasa los trafos de salida y los 4 zócalos de las válvulas. 

black tiger

Te agradezco  los diagramas me ubicaron bastante para saber  como son las conexiones de entrada.

crimson
 muchas gracias por el dato.

supongo que por lo que indica el trafo debe ser para una EL84 / 6BQ5 con potencia de 5w. para la EL84 / 6BQ5 según estuve viendo la impedancia de salida es de 5k corríjanme si estoy mal .


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 13, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Todo lo que te dijo electromecánico y además, y sin dudas, el transformador de salida.


  pequeño detalle , me habia olvidado el trafo de salida!!!!!!!!! buena aclaracion



luciano2010 dijo:


> hola gente del foro,tengo dos trafos de salida de audio, las especificaciones que dicen son: "salida de audio 6bq5 5w ultralineal" en el primario tienen 3 cables que dicen: "+b" "pa" y "p" ,en el secundario tambien tienen 3 cables que dicen 0, 4, 8 ohm. por lo que pude ver del circuito de donde los saque era una salida single ended porque utilizaba solo 2 valvulas por canal ,una pre amplificadora y la de salida que debe ser por lo que dice el trafo la EL84 / 6BQ5 si no me equivoco. necesito el circuito para poder armar un amplificador valvular con estos trafos,busque en el web pero no pude encontrar nada.desde ya muchas gracias.


 no dice que impedancia tiene el trafo en su primario, no tiene ningun numero??por que me parece que vas a tener que volver a armar el single


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 13, 2011)

Si bien no es la misma válvula, te va a dar una idea de como se conectan esos transformadores de salida:


----------



## crimson (Mar 13, 2011)

Para mí "+b" va a positivo, "pa" a la pantalla y "P" a placa de la válvula. Era la denominación de los "Okinawa" (...¡qué tiempos aquéllos!...) si mal no recuerdo. Saludos C


----------



## crimson (Mar 14, 2011)

Debe tener sus años, en esa época se pedía el transformador para "la válvula", la impedancia la calculaba el bobinador. Los más comunes eran los ul para 6BQ5, tanto single ended como push pull, los se para ECL82 (de los Winco), se 6AQ5 (la mayoría de las radios, televisores, grabador Geloso,etc)y si querías armar algo grosso tenías el pp 6L6. Años espués, debe haber sido al aumentar la oferta de válvulas. los transformadores se empezaron a vender por su impedancia. Saludos C


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 14, 2011)

Luciano:
Efectivamente la impedancia recomendada por Mullard (me pongo de pié cunado escribo este nombre ), era de 5K.

Crimson: el que vivió las válvulas, no se lo olvida. Con una válvula de audio, hacías un transmisor de varios watts de RF. Pruebas salvajes (nunca las hice pero sé de técnicos que sí) como poner la grilla a masa con el destornillador.
La reparación era evidente y nada complicada. Bueno, otras épocas (4 6DQ6, unos pocos componentes más, sin toroides ni nada parecido, un par de bobinas caseras, casi 1/2 kW de pico en AM 80 metros).


----------



## crimson (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola Black, recuerdo vívidamente, en esa época tenía "camiseta" y salía con una 6DQ6 por otra en AM 80M, el receptor era un "Novelero" con teclas para el cambio de banda. De casualidad, una vez apreté al mismo tiempo las teclas de OM y 49M y apareció de casualidad la banda de 80M, así que nunca las solté, estuvieron siempre apretadas. Dipolo de alambre galvanizado con "bajada uruguaya" (cable de velador) y el tanque "pi" que adaptaba cualquier verdura. Después vinieron las "cajitas negras" de BC y las válvulas quedaron olvidadas en un rincón...pero ya volverán... Saludos C


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 14, 2011)

Que alegría que alguien se acuerde de estas cosas Crimson.
Por casualidad, en tu memoria o papeles, no quedará algún rastro de una antena que se llamaba algo así como "19%" o parecido?
Era una antena que constaba de un alambre, y a x distancia de su longitud, se ponía la bajada (otro alambre -no coaxil-) que entraba directamente al PI.
Por supuesto había que poner aisladores en la bajada ya que era "viva".
Ese % era justamente la distancia (no recuerdo si del centro o de la punta), en que había que poner dicha bajada.


----------



## crimson (Mar 14, 2011)

Era la famosa "14%", hoy en día se le denominan "OCFD" (Off Centre Feed Dipole) y se hacen son 40M más o menos de alambre y a los 13 y pico metros de la punta se pone un balún, con la característica que te da 50 ohm en 80, 40, 20 y 10M. Del mismo modo trabaja la "Windom Carolina", sólo que hoy en día se usa bajada coaxil por el tema de los 50 ohm dichosos.  
http://www.radioworks.com/OCFD MAX Intro.htm
http://www.hamuniverse.com/k4iwlnewwindom.html
Saludos C


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 14, 2011)

con esto tenes todo solucionado es un lineal y uno con realimentacion podes hacer cualquiera solo sin conectar "pa" a la pantalla y listo...!!!!!!!!! o mejor lo conectas en la pantalla . metele no te quedes en los circuitos empeza a armar asi te ayudamos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2011)

Este muchachito ya pregunto lo mismo en otro lado, yo le dije lo que era pa p y B y como se conectaba..... si pasa el amiigo(o socio?)de Black en los calabozos esta al horno......


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 14, 2011)

> si pasa el amiigo(o socio?)de Black en los calabozos esta al horno......


no entiendo????


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 15, 2011)

Electro Mecánico: se está refiriendo al señor modeladol Fogo Naso


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2011)

¿Hablan de Fofonazo?

Love the SPAM


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 15, 2011)

Crimson, gracias por el dato. Era justamente esa, pero buscando datos de la original, de hilo simple, encontré que estaba al 14% desplazada del centro


----------



## luciano2010 (Mar 15, 2011)

hola mucachos muchas gracias a todos los que respondieron
electromecanico gracias por los diagramas los trafos me dicen que son de5w. en el circuito lineal dice en el trafo 30w, si le pongo mas potencia no se quema el trafo???
en el que tiene realim, los precet que estan en los catodos como se regulan como indican los test point?.que potencia tiene?
gracias disculpen tantas preguntas,esto de las valvulas es una experiencia nueva para mi.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2011)

Luciano, de los que te subio electromecánico el primero es para tu trafo, el que esta dibujado a mano, en el segundo no se porque dira 30W cuando la potencia máxima en clase A no llega a los 6W en clase ABpushpull alcanza 17W.
Asi que no deberias tener problema con tu trafo trabajandolo a 250V de placa


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 16, 2011)

luciano2010 dijo:


> hola mucachos muchas gracias a todos los que respondieron
> electromecanico gracias por los diagramas los trafos me dicen que son de5w. en el circuito lineal dice en el trafo 30w, si le pongo mas potencia no se quema el trafo???
> en el que tiene realim, los precet que estan en los catodos como se regulan como indican los test point?.que potencia tiene?
> gracias disculpen tantas preguntas,esto de las valvulas es una experiencia nueva para mi.


 de nada...!para servirle en lo que pueda, te cuento un poco para alentarte si te fijas mi nick no tiene nada que ver con este foro, por eso mismo lo puse por que yo cuando empence con el audio valvular tampoco tenia nada que ver con un electronico, en lo unico que me parecia es que iva a la casa de electronica a comprar elementos, y gracias a este foro y varios pesos gastados en libros puedo conversar del tema, conclusion comprate libros que los hay y muy baratos de valvulas si te interezan avisa que te pasamos un par de titulos 


aaaa y de paso mangueo alguien tiene o consigue circuitos de audioamplificacion de V Rueda  para comprarlo...?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2011)

Buscas alguno en particular? tengo una coleección bastante importante, de circutos publicados y de equipos comercilaes de todos los tiempos y sigo ampliando, y sigo a la caza de materila como circuitos de Paco, Mullard, si tenes algún circuito en particular avisame, ya que o lo tengo o puedo pedirlo,


----------



## luciano2010 (Mar 17, 2011)

hola electromecanico,gracias por el consejo lo voy a tener en cuenta.
tengo 2 libros que se llaman "elementos de radio" tomos 1y2,el primero habla todo de radio su funcionamiento y componentes,el segundo habla de tipos de valvulas y configuracion de amplificadores,esta un poco resumido pero me enseño mucho,ademas he leido muchos tutoriales en internet entiendo lo basico del tema,por ahi quise decir que es la primera vez que salto de la teoria a armar un circuito valvular.
te comento que quiero armar el circuito con realimentacion que me pasaste pero quero consultarte un par de cosas.
en los catodos de la ecc81 y la el84 hay dos precet que van a gnd que ajustes llevan los que indica en los test poin de tension y corriente, las resistencias de que potencia deben ser y por ultimo el trafo de fuente que amperaje lleva en los 6,3v y en los 285v,asi lo encargo.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2011)

Ese libro deberia estar en la red, ya que ya caducaron los derechos de autor, yo tenia una indice del contenido de ese libro, pero no lo encuentro, si vos tenes algo del indice, hasta que demos con un volumen, al menos te voy pasando esa info, ah antes que se me olvide, si te topas con algún viejo TV phlipis, de esos que traen el parlante con el cono invertido, rescata ese parlante, es de unos 800 ohms y hay unos modelo que vinieron con dos en serie y suman 800ohms para que puedas hacer una prueba sobre como suena on OTL

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Datos transformador para equipo valvular*
Como es una pregunta muy frecuente que se hacen todos y es algo que pueden sacar quienes encaren el proyecto, ya que tenemos que hacer exactamente lo que pueden hacer ustedes con un par de premisas.

Primero que nada hoja de datos de cada tubo que interviene

Segundo sacar de la hoja de datos, el consumo de corriene del filamento y de la placa tomar el valor máximo.
tercero sumar los amperajes totales, tener en cuenta si el tubo se repite o si es doble como en el caso de los triodos y sumar, multiplicar por 1.6 y , ese 60% plus es un mínimo de más que deben entregar para que no este al limite el bobinado, lo ideal es el doble.

Cuarto hacer lo propio para la corriene de Placa y tomar el doble del valor.

Tener en cuenta que los filamentos se alimenta en tensión alaterna

En las fuentes con filtros Pi (capacitor /inductor/ capacitor)si se utilizan diodos de silicio(recomendado) tomar el valor de tensión en este punto y dividirlo por 1.4142, y pedir el trafo con ese valor, porque si no les dara una tensión más elevada.

Como no se utiliza inductor la capacidad debe ser el doble de cada capacitor original, por lo tanto uno solo del cuadruple sirve y tener en cuenta la ailación que para 285 puede ser 350V

Al armar prestar suma atención a la porlarización de capacitores y orientación de los diodos


----------



## luciano2010 (Mar 17, 2011)

hola panda el tema de los libros si me tenes paciencia entre esta noche y mañana escaneo los indices y los pongo tengo que hacerlo con paciencia porque son del año 1948 y estan medio destartalados. el tema del trafo de fuente ya tenia en cuenta el tema del valor,
si miraste el circuito sabes como devo regular los precet y la potencia de las resistencias?

saludos y gracias por las recomendaciones.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2011)

Hola, si fijate que alli cerquita esta un valor en uA para la primera y mA para la segunda, se regula para que fluya esa corriente sin tener señal en la entrada, pero como eso es un tanto complicdo lo regulas para que en el cátodo, tengas el voltaje que dice el circuito, con eso es suficiente
Ahora vas a poder aunar la teoria con la práctica y sentir la emoción de cuando este en marcha que eso lo hiciste vos...


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 17, 2011)

luciano2010 dijo:


> los precet y la potencia de las resistencias?   .


 los precet como te dijo panda solo con el voltage esta bien, no te complques y las resistencias si no me equivoco que ya lo vamos a ir,   todas 0.5 w menos las de placa que se yo metele 10 watts las de 100 y 180 y las de la ecc81 de la placa 1 watts 2k2 y 470   estoy prestandole atencion a este circuito que lo tenia tirado para un proyecto lindo circuito ehhhhh


----------



## luciano2010 (Mar 17, 2011)

hola panda aca te mando los indices de los libros "elementos de radio" tomos 1y2 
muchachos gracias por la ayuda en estos dias empieso a comprar todo.
queria hacerles la ultima consulta para no dejar cabos sueltos, en los trafos de salida tengo los cables +b que va a los 258v  "p" iria a la placa de la el84 y "pa" iria a grilla pantalla no???
para comprobar los voltages que regulo con los precet esto lo hago antes de colocar las valvulas??


----------



## pandacba (Mar 18, 2011)

Exactamente, esa es la forma de coneccionado


----------



## luciano2010 (Mar 24, 2011)

muchachos una consulta,se pude montar el circuito de los amplificadores valvulares sobre plaquetas impresas??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 24, 2011)

claro que si ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ yo lo e echo ,puse valvulas como pre amplifi


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2011)

Hay tres forma de hacer un montaje de tubos,
El tradicional, echo con puentes y utlizanod los mismos pines de los zoclos
EL que lleva montados todos los componente en una placa de baquelita o similar en la que se ponen hojalillos para soldar los componentes y de alli a los tubos, muy utilzados sobre todo en los amplis de guitarra
El montaje directo en pcb, para lo cual requiere si es posible zocalos para impreos, de no ser de esos se puede poner igualmente de los otros

En este último caso recomiendo en que los filamentos se cableen retorciendo los conductores y llevandolo directamente luego al transformador


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 24, 2011)

A mi gusto, para válvulas, me quedo con el montaje hecho con tiras de terminales  aunque no sé si aún se consiguen 
Se pueden hacer montajes extremadamente compactos ya que es un armado en 3D


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2011)

Te referis al sitema clásico de puentes...? un terminal a masa una baquelita que sostiene los otros terminales....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 24, 2011)

Exactamenteeeeeee 
Si eran muy largos, podían tener varios a masa.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 24, 2011)

Aca no si alguien tenga de esos temrinale aunque la vez pasado me vendieron unos cortitos, eran 4+masa pero supogo que las casa que venden cosas para equipos de guitarras valvulares deben tener, la vez pasada encontre una en usa que no tiene limite minimo de compra, lo cual es interesante para comprar, cosas como esas puentes, zocalos, perillas, potes de los grandes....


----------



## razorclaus (Abr 8, 2011)

Creo que esto debe ir en este hilo, espero a alguien le sirva la info, bazziamps si bien recuerdo ya lo habia mencionado San cacho "actualmente descanonizado".
http://es.scribd.com/doc/34264756/Calculo-Transform-Adores-Para-Valvulas
http://www.musi-kal.com.ar/busqueda.php?search=d
http://www.navasbaccino.com.ar/Trafos/Trafos.htm
http://www.bazziamps.com.ar/
http://www.edcorusa.com/category/8-class-x.aspx


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 8, 2011)

el documente "" calculo de transformadores esta muy bueno gracias por el aporte...!!!!!!


----------



## helloween882007 (Abr 17, 2011)

Hola gente, antes que nada me presento soy ivan de bs as. estudie electrónica pero lamentablemente no aprendí demasiado y mucho menos en válvulas. Estoy interesado en armar un amplificador valvular jcm800 de Marshall. Acá les dejo el esquema que conseguí 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





El tema es que este ampli es de 50w y yo lo quiero modificar a 100w la etapa de potencia es un push pull tiene 2 valvulas el34 según la hoja de datos la impedancia seria de 3400 ohms. ahora si lo quiero hacer de
100w tendría que agregarle 2 valvulas mas lo que me causa una alteración en la impedancia pero en la hoja de datos no dice nada para una configuración con 4 valvulas. El transformador de salida lo voy hacer yo con información recopilada de este y otros foros.

La pregunta del millon es: ¿de cuanto es la impedancia para $valvulas en lugar de 2?

muchas gracias y disculpen las molestias. Saludos


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 17, 2011)

fijate si esto te sirve


----------



## helloween882007 (Abr 18, 2011)

Hola, gracias por las molestias electromecánico, pero yo en realidad quería modificar el esquema que subí, como se calcula la impedancia? yo lo hago así para una potencia de 100w y una tensión de placa de 450v hago: las tensión al cuadrado y lo divido por lo potencia y me da una impedancia de  2025 ohms. esta bien? si esta mal me pueden informar como se hace?
Muchas gracias saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 21, 2011)

Para modificar algo hay que tener solidos conocimientos si no te embarcas en algo que puede terminr en un fracaso.
No es modificar nada más, tanto los semiconductores como los tubos se polarizan en función de sus caracterisiticas y de obtener el mejor rendimiento con la mejor calidad, modifica al tun tun puede echar por tierra alguna de  las dos o ambas a la vez.
Incluso se puede dañar el circuito, si bien un tubo no se daña como un semiconductor hacerlo trabajan en malas condiciones puede acortar su vida útil de manera drástica.

En un amplificador clase AB valvular la impedancia de placa no la manda el diseñador si no las caracteristicas del tubo al igual que la tensión de alimentación y eso debe ser repetado sin ecuanon si me dice 11K PP son 11K PP ni má ni menos. y esa impedancia esta en función de la tensión de alimentación....

Por otro lado un trafo de salida valvular en su calculo intervienen la frecuencia de trabajo.

Porque no mejor explicas que es lo que queres o pretendes hacer?


----------



## helloween882007 (Abr 22, 2011)

hola pandacba, lo que quiero es modificar ese ampli (tiene que ser ese si o si) para que tenga 100w. lo quiero hacer para vender por eso también quería hacer el transformador a mano, todo para sacarle la mayor ganancia posible. Muchas gracias por el interés saludos


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2011)

En lugar de hacer modificaciones sobre algo que no conoces, porque mejor no buscas la versión de 100W?

Para le ejecución exitosa del transformador de salida require mucha práctica, y muchos conocimientos, no es solo agarrar un carretel y empezar a llenarlo de alambre de cobre, de echo cada marca elaboraba distintos metodos para la ejecucón de estos bobinados en aras de conseguir los mejores resultados

En tu post original preguntas  algo que denota tu total falta de concocimiento de electrónica básica, ya que si esos conocimientos estuvieran no preguntarias precisamente eso.
Vos sos dueño de hacer lo que quieras, aqui se te aconseja desde el punto de vita práctico y real nada más


----------



## javier xino (Jun 2, 2011)

hola amigo  *helloween882007 *veras  ..y si mejor envez de agregar 2 valvulas de potencia extra a la etapa por que no mejor las remplazas por unas de mayor potencia ..asi la etapa rendiria algo mas de potencia y no tendrias que hacer grandes modificaciones salvo el transformador de salida que tienes que recalcularlo entero  .. con remplazoz me refiero a algo asi como 2 kt88 que en configuracion push-pull dan 70w .

te saldria mucho mas costoso poner 4 el34 que 2 kt88  , no digo k estas otras sean menos costosas ,en realidad no lo son .

me parece que esa opcion es algo mas realista que "re-diseñar todo el circuito ".por que como bien te dice el compañero *pandacba* no solo rediseñas la etapa de salida  ..si no tambien hay que  hacerle modificaciones a la parte de pramplificacion cosa que  si se puede hacer pero es bastante complicado para aquellos que  no cuentan con los conicimientos adecuados ,y me incluyo en esto ultimo jajajaja...

lo ultimo ...estas conciente de que  un amplificador  no lo es todo ....tambien influye de gran manera el parlante a ocupar .Un amplificador de 70w  puede "sonar" mucho mejor y mas fuerte  que uno de 100w ,claro solo basta ponerle un buen parlante y una caja bien construida para ese parlante, tambien influye de gran manera las sensivilidad del parlante  ojo con eso ultimo..

bueno y como final de este post te dejo un pequeño archivo adjunto que ojalas sea de utilidad a ti y a todos los compañeros del foro ...

un saludo


----------



## pandacba (Jun 2, 2011)

La KT88 de buena factura, y apareadas(si os si) son bastantes caras, casi tanto como 4 EL34 con la ventaja que con 4 obtengo 100W a un costo mucho menor, y si no quiero tanto, muy simple, pongo dos 6L6 y le saco 60W a un precio muy razonable, ya que la 6L6 aqui se consigue con facilidad en cambio a la KT88 casi seguro que la tiene que traer de afuera, y el trafo también es mucho más caro, ya que para aprovechar las cualidades al máximo de la KT88 hay que utilizar un trafo ultralineal, cuyas derivaciones deben estar muy bien ajustadas para poder sacar el máximo provecho de este tubo.

En ocntra partida la 6L6 tienen un muy buen rendimiento a un precio más que razonable.

Por lo tanto las opociones son o 4EL34 o 2 6L6, pero el problema planteado no es ese si no que el forista quire realizar el trafo a mano, pero para realizar trafos para comercializar equipos, lo mejor al pricnipio es comprarlos echos, a fin de garantizar óptimos resultados y una muy buena calidad desde el inicio.


----------



## javier xino (Jun 4, 2011)

hola amigo pandacba estoy de acuerdo contigo  si dependiera de mi  optaría por las 6L6 , de hecho mi amplificador a válvulas  planeo hacerlo en primera instancia con una 6L6 o El34 en single-end o quisas con una kt77 que me la ofrecían a buen precio ....comento que también  planeo realizar  el transformador de salida yo mismo pero con finalidad de uso casero ..mi idea principal es  el aprendizaje mas que el dinero  jajajajajaj....

para el amigo helloween882007 mi mayor recomendación seria usar otra válvula que rinda mayor potencia  o invertir en los parlantes , que  rindan su  máximo con la potencia entregada por el amplificador ..si me entiendes verdad ....

saludos desde Chile a todos


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Un trafo single ended es un muy buen comienzo para aprender como se bobinan estos transformadores, antes que entrar a un push pull.

En los tranformadores normales se devana un primario y luego un secundario que queda encima del primario, en los trafos estandard para audio valvular es al revés, el primario envuelve al secundario, y en el llamaod trafo ultralineal, más alla de tener una derivación para la reja, los bobinados estan intercalados de tal manera podria decirse que el secundrio queda inserto dentro del primario, con eso se logra, un equlibrio entre las distancias de las bobinas, creando un fuerte vínculo entre ellas, lo que permite mejore resultados tanto en la linealidad como en la banda pasante.

Cuando se hacen transformadores del tipo push pull o para fuentes partidas o exitadores, donde hay bobinados en oposición de fase, estos se bobinar ambos a la vez para lograr que la inductancia y la resistencia eléctrica sean identica en ambos bobinados, luego se separan y se unen apropiadamente, la cosa se complica al haerlo ultralineal, en la que como dijimos debe quedar en secundariao enbevido en el primario, lo que lleva a realizar una cantidad no pequeña de empalmes, y no debe qedar ningún tramo en ocntrafase, porque el perjuciio sera desproprcionado con el beneficio, de alli que no recomiende, a este trafo hacerlo y menos con vistas comerciales, ya que es muy fácil cometer no uno, sino una buena cantidad de errores. Quien ya lleva años en la fabricación de los mismos, ya tiene la mécanica de como hacer pera que ninguna bobina le quede al reves ni y que ambos arrollamientos sean perfectamente simetricos, a estas uniones hay que agregar las que quedaran hacia afuera que son el punto medio del primario, más las dos derivaciones, y en el secundario que es el más fácild de hacer estan aparte del comienzo y el final, las derivaciones para distintas impedancias, lo que lo hace un trabajo engorroso, razón por la cual estos se bobinan a mano y de alli su elevado precio


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 5, 2011)

Una duda, la laminación de los transformadores para hornos de micro ondas es de grano orientado?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Que buena pregunta, seguro que si, para que sea más compacto, pero habria que preguntar donde los hacen y rebobinan para estar 100% seguro.

Que te traes entre garras?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 5, 2011)

Es que se consiguen de desguace y muy baratos. Podría ser una buena fuente de núcleos 
Mirando por ML se consiguen completos sin funcionar desde $40.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

y esa mente gatuna que tien en vista?


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 5, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Una duda, la laminación de los transformadores para hornos de micro ondas es de grano orientado?



para serte sincero, la chapa de los trafos de microondas dudo que sean de hierro silicio, creo que son de chapa doble decapada, tipo la de los motores, NI a patadas de grano orientado....

pensa que son trafos para uso intermitente, y recontra pijoteados


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> para serte sincero, la chapa de los trafos de microondas dudo que sean de hierro silicio, creo que son de chapa doble decapada, tipo la de los motores, NI a patadas de grano orientado....
> 
> pensa que son trafos para uso intermitente, y recontra pijoteados



_*pijoteados*_

En Ramos Mejía existe una casa que (A pedido y desembolsando un buen dinero) te pueden hacer un transformador con hierro-silicio de grano orientado, pero si le pides que te bobinen un transformador de salida valvular, muy posiblemente se echen a patadas.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Tienes la data del lugar? al menos para averiguar en que valores monetariso andan

De todas formas en la wiki hay una dirección de una persona que hace trafos para valvulares y los realiza con grano orientado


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Tienes la data del lugar? al menos para averiguar en que valores monetariso andan
> 
> De todas formas en la wiki hay una dirección de una persona que hace trafos para valvulares y los realiza con grano orientado



Que yo sepa no posee pag. WEB (No esta en la Wiki), queda en Av. de Mayo y Saavedra


----------



## pandacba (Jun 5, 2011)

Con eso alcanza para localizarlo.
Gracias Fogonazo..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 6, 2011)

Es cierto que son transformadores sub dimensionados para 1kW, pero acá para un estéreo de 50+50 estamos hablando de unos 250 watts, al menos para la fuente, me parece que sobra


----------



## pandacba (Jun 6, 2011)

Te recontrasobra para un trabao continuo, aparte si las cosas no se intentann no se prueban, se pierde lo que se pudo aprender de la experiencia


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 6, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Es cierto que son transformadores sub dimensionados para 1kW, pero acá para un estéreo de 50+50 estamos hablando de unos 250 watts, al menos para la fuente, me parece que sobra


preguntonta, no preguntabas por si eran de grano orientado? para un trafo de poder si se puede usar, pero no veo por que este tiene que ser de grano orientado, igualmente, al ser de chapa doble decapada, temo que va a calentar mas que con laminacion std aunque esto no es una limitacion.... ahora, y los carretes? porque no vas a poder bobinarlo en el carrete que trae de fabrica...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 6, 2011)

No es preguntonta 
Es que si además era de grano orientado, ya estaba totalmente solucionado el tema de la laminación, tanto para fuente como para salida, además del recupero del alambre del primario que rara vez se quema 
Con respecto a los carretes, hasta no hace mucho (unos 5 años) había en CF una casa que vendía de todo tipo, y suponiendo que no lo consiguiera, usaría el cartón ese que ahora no me acuerdo como se llama


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 6, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No es preguntonta
> Es que si además era de grano orientado, ya estaba totalmente solucionado el tema de la laminación, tanto para fuente como para salida, además del recupero del alambre del primario que rara vez se quema
> Con respecto a los carretes, hasta no hace mucho (unos 5 años) había en CF una casa que vendía de todo tipo, y suponiendo que no lo consiguiera, usaría el cartón ese que ahora no me acuerdo como se llama


phresspan quiza?

el tema con los carretes es que son para medidas normalizadas inglesas, 

laminacion 111, 60, 155, 155 especial, 600 etc, y la laminacion de los microondas no creo que encaje en las laminaciones que tenemos normalizadas aca

por eso, te recomendaria que por la dif de costo directamente compres laminacion *nueva*, te vas a ahorrar el laburo del desarme (cortar la costura de soldadura), desbobinar, hacer el carrete a la vieja usanza, bobinar con muchos mas recaudos para que no se te desarme el carrete y encima volver a soldar la costura del nucleo.... la chapa comun vale u$2 o menos por kilo (por cantidad), suponiendo que sos un pequeño fabricante, y te lo cobren un 50% mas, se te irá a 3 dolares por kilo ($12.26), y en un trafo con laminacion 155 con 50mm de apilado (nucleo de dimensiones parecidas a la de los trafos de microondas) tendras 3.25kgs, osea $40.17 tomando el dolar a $4.12, ergo, no vale la pena el esfuerzo....


----------



## pandacba (Jun 6, 2011)

Si aca consigo carretes de todo tipo vos con más razón tenes que conseguirlos
Por ejemplo esta CHILLEMI Hnos que fábrica carretes, tapas y gabinetes, ellos te pueden decir quien sosn sus ditribuidores en LP o en CF

El carton al que haces referencia se llama prespan


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 6, 2011)

Eeeeeeeso mismo, Prespan  (no sé porqué siempre lo asocié con prepucio, y como con este frío ni lo veo, por eso no me acordé) 
Como los trafos ya los tengo (4 o 5), algunas pruebas igual voy a hacer.
La primera idea de pruebas que me gustaría hacer es medir la inductancia del primario p.ej. armado y luego al aire. Con eso creo que ya se podrá saber un poco mejor qué tipo de núcleo es no?
PD: el que tomé recién tiene una sección de 3.55*6.5 aprox.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 6, 2011)

Es una forma de saber que tipo de nucleo tenes, Tenes un núcleo de grano orientado? hace un apilamiento equivalente, y haces dos bobinas iguales y medis las inductancias, aunque sea un apilamiento mínimo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 6, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Eeeeeeeso mismo, Prespan  (no sé porqué siempre lo asocié con prepucio, y como con este frío ni lo veo, por eso no me acordé)
> Como los trafos ya los tengo (4 o 5), algunas pruebas igual voy a hacer.
> La primera idea de pruebas que me gustaría hacer es medir la inductancia del primario p.ej. armado y luego al aire. Con eso creo que ya se podrá saber un poco mejor qué tipo de núcleo es no?
> PD: el que tomé recién tiene una sección de 3.55*6.5 aprox.



si te sirve de algo, el µr de la chapa de hierro al silicio de 1.8w/kg de perdidas, da alrededor de 300-350
y en grano orientado el µr da cerca de 1000, no te sorprendas si te termina dando una permeabilidad mas baja que 300...


----------



## pandacba (Jun 7, 2011)

Black ten en cuenta que pude ser chapa de silicio  que no esta corta acorde a la orientación del grano, pero que tienen buena permeabilidad, asi que si tienes algunos núcleos de una u otra te sierve perfectametne, algos imilar se hace para los ferrites, si la permeabilidad son identicas o muy similares X cantidad de vueltas arrolladas en uno y otro te tienen que dar la misma inductancia


----------



## RJCorp (Jul 30, 2012)

HOla  estamos armando un amplificador valvular de 5Watts clase A single end con 1-12ax7 y un EL84 pero el gran detalle es que no tenemos el tranformador de salida pero nosotros queremos fabricarlo, hemos leido como calcularlo y no es ningun problema el problema en si es al momento de armarlo, la dispocicion de los diferenten devanados tanto el primario como los secundarios ( 4,8, 16 ohm) 

en el foro hemos leido mucho acerca de los tranformadores de audio pero no nos espesifican lo que te eh preguntado al principio. por la dispocicion fisica de los devanados.

no somos de la argentina somos de centro america EL SAlvador y aqui no venden tranformadores de audio desde hace uffff muchos años y mandar a traer uno a EEUU nos sale algo caro x_x entonces solicitamos  muy amablemente su ayuda "gracias"


----------



## chifu (Jul 31, 2012)

aca te mando algunos enlaces interesantes ,espero que te sirvan

http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/xformer_des/xformer.htm#Reverse

este esta en polaco ponelo en traductor

http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/tom/transfor.htm

esta pagina esta muy buena revisala toda

http://lenardaudio.com/education/14_valve_amps_5.html

http://goldprivacy.com/output-transformers/

esta es en portugues , a traducir google!!!

http://diy-rbt3.tripod.com/

bueno tenes para entretenerte , si es un ampli de guitarra no necesitas hacerlo muy entrelazado


----------



## RJCorp (Jul 31, 2012)

Gracias chifu  por tu ayuda voy a revisar toda esa info y te cuento


----------



## chifu (Ago 2, 2012)

RJCorp dijo:


> Gracias chifu  por tu ayuda voy a revisar toda esa info y te cuento



aca te mando otra informacion que me parecio interesante

http://charlyelectronics.blogspot.com.ar/2012/06/transformador-de-salida-para-williamson.html

saludos chifu


----------



## RJCorp (Ago 2, 2012)

Chifu muchisimas gracias esa info que me proporcionaste dio en el clavo , y si en efecto es para un ampli de guitarra  gracias nuevamente


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 4, 2012)

se perfectamente que está mal incitar a los demas a visitar threads propios  *(RGF Nº24)* "No hagas publicidad de un tema tuyo dentro de otros post." pero es muy interesante lo que estoy publicando aqui y sería interesante que les den una leida...


----------



## RJCorp (Ago 4, 2012)

Se agradece man voy a chekarlo tambien


----------



## blacktransistor (Oct 29, 2014)

que tal amigos me dispongo a hacer una pequeña potencia con un EL84 y tengo un transformador de salida que originalmente se usaba precisamente con un tubo de estos, desgraciadamente los cables estaban cortados y desconozco cual devanado es cada uno, conecté mi multimetro en Ω y bueno por un lado tiene 3 cables uno verde, uno amarillo y uno negro. en estos medí del amarillo al negro o sea las orillas me marca .9Ω y del verde al amarillo marca .5Ω y del verde al negro marca .7Ω y en el otro devanado nos marca 142.9Ω y los cables son rojo y cafe. 

la marca es emerson 

y tiene los numeros 7372

espero puedan ayudarme a identidicar la forma de conectarlo, me gustaria usarlo en este proyecto


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2014)

El transformador de la imagen posee *4* salidas del secundario, pero estás comentando solo sobre *3* 

El bobinado de *143Ω* es el de placa.

Posiblemente entre verde y negro sea la salida de 4Ω y entre negro y amarillo la de 8Ω


----------



## blacktransistor (Oct 29, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El transformador de la imagen posee *4* salidas del secundario, pero estás comentando solo sobre *3*
> 
> El bobinado de *143Ω* es el de placa.
> 
> Posiblemente entre verde y negro sea la salida de 4Ω y entre negro y amarillo la de 8Ω



Mil Gracias por la pronta respuesta, pues a probar se ha dicho

les comento resultados mas adelante! 

Gracias


----------



## chifu (Oct 29, 2014)

para estar seguro sacale la relacion del transformacion   ,con 6v de alterna  puede andar creo que la formula es V1/V2=raiz(Z1/Z2) como sabes Z1=5000 ohms   V2=6v    V1 lo medis   falta calcular Z2 para cada una de las salidas , chequealo por las dudas


----------



## DannyR (Nov 3, 2014)

A la hora de armar éste tipo de amplificadores vi que es muy importante como están repartidos los transformadores y componentes, por el tema de ruido y oscilaciones. 

Tengo entendido que los tranfos de salida y alimentación no deben estar paralelamente puestos porque se pueden acoplar pero: 

¿Hay alguna distancia que se deba respetar o pueden estar muy cerca?

¿Y las valvulas tambien pueden tener problemas si estan muy cerca de los transformadores? 

Porque los que tengo no tienen "tapas" y creo que por eso debo tener mas cuidado que con unos que si tengan, y quiero quede todo lo mas compacto posible..


----------



## Pabloperson (Oct 9, 2015)

Buenas tardes, les consulto por lo siguiente, pude hacerme de este antiguo transformador de salida goodman, la idea es instalarlo en un amplificador valvular antiguo, que tiene una rectificadora 5y3 dos av6 y una de potencia 6l6, envío las fotos del transformador y del circuito del amplificador, gracias a todos.

pd, no tengo ningun dato de las conexiones de este transformador ni de los valores que tolera o trabaja, gracias.


----------



## rubenchaco (Ene 1, 2016)

Hola, podrían desasnarme?, que son los núcleos de Fair-Rite?. Según el fabricante _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-597644609-transformadores-de-audio-pcajas-directas-reamp-y-splitters-_JM_.
Dice: núcleos de Fair-Rite, que es un metal muy superior y capaz de reproducir todo el espectro audible de 20 a 20.000 hz, mientras que la chapa de grano orientado recorta frecuencias, y en consecuencia la calidad de señal.
 Es de apariencia similar al grafito, y no viene laminado, sino que viene en una sola pieza, MUY SUPERIOR EN SU RENDIMIENTO A LA CHAPA DE GRANO ORIENTADO !!!

Edito por que encontré información del fabricante del núcleo http://www.fair-rite.com/cgibin/catalog.pgm?THEAPPL=Inductive+Components&THEWHERE=Closed+Magnetic+Circuit&THEPART=E+Cores#select:freq1 
Mi ingles es malo pero son de ferrita y mirando las especificaciones de los distintos núcleos me parece que en audio 
Que opinan?


----------



## crimson (Mar 3, 2016)

Dejo a continuación un antiguo pero hoy en día clásico circuito valvular de alta fidelidad, _que tiene los datos del transformador de salida_. Está en tano, pero se entiende.








Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 4, 2016)

crimson dijo:


> Dejo a continuación un antiguo pero hoy en día clásico circuito valvular de alta fidelidad, _que tiene los datos del transformador de salida_. Está en tano, pero se entiende.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 140710
> Ver el archivo adjunto 140711
> Ver el archivo adjunto 140712
> ...


!!!!!!!Gracias Don Crimson por ese ejelente aporte , principalmente por los preciosissimos datos de como construir correctamente lo transformador de salida de audio con su trucos y "pulos del gato" , tema ese muy obscuro y poco conocido (por razones obvias)   !!!!!!!
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil a todos !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## xavirom (Jul 3, 2017)

Hola, una consulta, cual sería la mejor forma de bobinar un secundario de alta tensión con punto medio de un transformador de alimentación de un ampli valvular?, tengo dudas por el tema de la aislación, normalmente yo bobino en forma bifilar pero las tensiones son mucho mas bajas.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## roberto genes (May 17, 2018)

si tenemos el caso de una salida con 4 válvulas EL34 por rama la impedancia a tener en cuenta 3400/ 4  o por ejemplo tengo 6 EL34 3 por rama seria entonces 3400/3 para el calculo del transformador de salida por que he visto muchos diagramas con mas de dos válvulas de salida


----------

